# Indian Take-Away that Delivers



## Tony J (May 8, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a good indian take-away that delivers?

Recommendations for chinese, italian, arabic deliveries would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## gunner (Dec 20, 2010)

Tony J said:


> Can anyone recommend a good indian take-away that delivers?
> 
> Recommendations for chinese, italian, arabic deliveries would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


I suggest you put the area you are living in and then some of the folks here might be able to help you.


----------



## Tony J (May 8, 2011)

jeanie said:


> I suggest you put the area you are living in and then some of the folks here might be able to help you.



Area is Burj Khalifa, Downtown.

Thanks.


----------



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

Tony J said:


> Area is Burj Khalifa, Downtown.
> 
> Thanks.


The Zen Restaurant | Thai & Chinese Cuisine

They have an Indian menu as well as Chinese and deliver to that area. Usually takes 45 minute or an hour on a busy night. I quite like them. Reliable too.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Try that food on click website. I use it just to find out what restaurants in my area will deliver depending on the type of food I'd like and then I call the restaurant directly. It's faster that way.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

My favourite Indian takeaway in Downtown is Jaipur (near the Residences) - 04 422 6767. 

Best Thai is Lemongrass - the Oud Metha branch will deliver to Downtown - 04 334 2325. It is very popular so be prepared to wait for up to an hour for your food at peak times. Their website is online at Lemongrass Thai Restaurants: Dubai, UAE 

Marzano in Souk al Manzil is good for Italian (really nice thin, crispy pizzas) and usually pretty quick. 04 420 1136. 

Enjoy!


----------



## scotstam (May 13, 2011)

Hi From what I know most do beef, chicken, prawn etc but havent seen any that do liver !!!

okay sounds better when spoken rather than written , God bless Peter Kay


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Brit Balti in International City delivers (takes around an hour). Run by a British Indian couple, and does the dishes you would expect.

There is also Brick Lane in Al Barsha but I haven't tried that one


----------



## stuartmatthewson (Feb 15, 2011)

British Tandoori in Toyota building close to Downtown 04 321 1778 (Old Defense Roundabout)


----------



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

Ogri750 said:


> Brit Balti in International City delivers (takes around an hour). Run by a British Indian couple, and does the dishes you would expect.
> 
> There is also Brick Lane in Al Barsha but I haven't tried that one


Brick Lane used to be good now they all taste very samey and are cold on arrival.

Curry box is really good and has loads of variety.

Royal Kebab in Knowledge Village is the best takeaway indian/ asian I have been to but they proabably don't deliver that far away


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Brit Balti
Brick Lane
British Tandoori

Jesus, you boys are brave.

Food nazis who've met an Indian person once, briefly in 5... 4... 3...


----------



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

I second British Tandoori


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> Brit Balti
> Brick Lane
> British Tandoori
> 
> ...


Get back to your deep fried mars bars


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

scotstam said:


> but havent seen any that do liver !!!


The classics never age (as used by myself in a Karama curry house in Thursday night) 

The same gag used on the Scottish Moe Syzlak -


----------



## Sheherazad (Sep 7, 2011)

*This is coming from a foodie, 'you won't be disappointed"*



Tony J said:


> Can anyone recommend a good indian take-away that delivers?
> 
> Recommendations for chinese, italian, arabic deliveries would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks



Try Red tomato Pizza in Al Barsha (800Tomato) for excellent thin crust pizzas and don't forget to order their tiramisu. For chinese, try Chinese Pavillion in Jumeirah- try their crispy Beef and Chilli Prawns For arabic, Zaroob on Shk Zayed road (800Zaroob)- try their Mana'oush, Falafel and Fattoush , and for Indian try Kabab Kolony in Bur dubai - don't forget to order their 'Chapli Bun Kabab' their KK special chicken roll and Biryani-out of this world!


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

scotstam said:


> Hi From what I know most do beef, chicken, prawn etc but havent seen any that do liver !!!
> 
> okay sounds better when spoken rather than written , God bless Peter Kay


I prefer this version than Peter kays, you will probably appreciate this sam being from North of the border


----------



## mavzor (Feb 17, 2011)

Ogri750 said:


> Brit Balti in International City delivers (takes around an hour). Run by a British Indian couple, and does the dishes you would expect.
> 
> There is also Brick Lane in Al Barsha but I haven't tried that one


Brit balti is great.
Really friendly team.
Expect it mild though!


----------

